# Driver shaft in 3 wood



## mikseymono (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi team....................so long story short.....I sold my Titleist 913FD 3 wood to local pro in part exchange for a new driver shaft for my Titleist 913 Driver. Recently I have been missing the 3 wood range shot especialy on par 5's, my hydrid is always about 20m too short and a good banker for short par 4's...so asked my pro if i could buy my 3 wood back again. He left a 3 wood in the reception a week later.

I picked it up and strangely it was my 3 wood head but with my old driver shaft Diamana 72 x5ct flx-s. So wrong right?! I took it out anyway and have now played 8 rounds with it. I have to choke down about two inches and the grip feels a bit thin...but here's the thing.....I have hit about 20 competitive shots with it..a mixture of off the deck and tee...1 shot slightly off and the other 19 good to great.

So, I don't understand why it should perform so well. I gave it a chance to go wrong and hit some crazy shots just to test it out but if flies just so straight and long with this shaft. I have been wanting a proper 3 wood shaft to go with it....but do I need to?

Does anyone else have this issue?

Thanks in advance,

M


----------



## jusme (Dec 10, 2017)

Heard many times of a 3 wood shaft in a driver, but not this way round. When your pro put the driver shaft in did he alter the length at all? You say your are choking down which may suggest he hasn't. 

I'd suggest simply that you have found a set up of shaft/head that works well for you in the 3 wood, something you have not had before. Given your choking down I would be very tempted to trim it 2 inches and regrip. It should perform as it is but give you a better felling on the grip. Some will argue that you alter the characteristics of the shaft by trimming. It changes a fair bit if you tip trim, but in personal experience taking an inch or so of the butt end has never felt or performed different to me.


----------



## mikseymono (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks Jusme

The shaft was not altered at all..it is a standard length driver shaft in a 3 wood.......thing is the pro knows he made a mistake and actually the 3 wood head is not mine as it has quite a few sky marks on it...it also does not have the correct head cover...HOWEVER, when I choke down I can carry this baby 210 yards and it has behaved very well.

So, Pro wanted â‚¬100 for the club but this was before he realised his mistake........question is, how much would you pay for a 3 wood shaft combo that you could bank on...it might be on the naughty step later on, can't always hit it well, but for now it does the job?!......................I'll see him next Saturday and see what I can do...

M


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 10, 2017)

mikseymono said:



			... how much would you pay for a ...wood shaft combo that you could bank on...
		
Click to expand...

Priceless!


----------



## jusme (Dec 10, 2017)

mikseymono said:



			Thanks Jusme

The shaft was not altered at all..it is a standard length driver shaft in a 3 wood.......thing is the pro knows he made a mistake and actually the 3 wood head is not mine as it has quite a few sky marks on it...it also does not have the correct head cover...HOWEVER, when I choke down I can carry this baby 210 yards and it has behaved very well.

So, Pro wanted â‚¬100 for the club but this was before he realised his mistake........question is, how much would you pay for a 3 wood shaft combo that you could bank on...it might be on the naughty step later on, can't always hit it well, but for now it does the job?!......................I'll see him next Saturday and see what I can do...

M
		
Click to expand...

Priceless indeed, however I wouldn't tell your pro that. Based on what you said above, it's actual value seems way less than 100 if he's honest about the shaft in it etc. I would try and get it for a knocked down price given the mishap. It's a bit worrying that your pro would not notice such a mistake in installing a shaft?


----------



## mikseymono (Dec 11, 2017)

Thanks for response.......if it wasn't for the fact that it is a specific driver shaft then I probably wouldn't bat an eye lid...getting all caught up in the marketing hype....maybe 20 years back there wasn't much difference other than the length. It does produce this nice low piercing ball flight that is killer this time of year. I will stick by my guns and offer low price on crazy set up combo...

Cheers,

M


----------



## hovis (Dec 11, 2017)

mikseymono said:



			Thanks for response.......if it wasn't for the fact that it is a specific driver shaft then I probably wouldn't bat an eye lid...getting all caught up in the marketing hype....maybe 20 years back there wasn't much difference other than the length. It does produce this nice low piercing ball flight that is killer this time of year. I will stick by my guns and offer low price on crazy set up combo...

Cheers,

M
		
Click to expand...

drivers shafts are the same as 3 wood shafts.  the majority of them start there life as a full length driver shaft at the factory beforehand they are cut down.   they usually feel different because they are trimmed differently.  hence why the websites give you a trimming guide

i Baught 2 diamana ahina shafts.  one for my driver and the other went into my 3 wood.

i was speaking to a chap from  another certain golf magazine last week and he said the new diamana thump has a fairway specific Shaft but its just pre tipped


----------

